# Cat Foods?



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

My friend will be getting a cat soon (she is rescuing one) and has asked me to help her find good food for her cat. I was wondering what brands you would recommend I also have some other questions. Should you alternate different foods? I know people frequently do that with dogs but I'm not sure about cats. Should you feed dry food, wet food, or a combination of both? I have read that there are too many carbs in dry food and you should feed wet food instead. If she feeds just dry, should she add water or anything to it? But wouldn't that lower the amount of tarter that is scraped off the tooth? (I know not much comes off anyway but still.) Also regarding teeth, shes not willing to do raw so would brushing the cats teeth everyday work? I have also heard of something called plak buster (something like that), would that help if it was sprayed on her teeth?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Many of the high quality dog food labels also make cat foods of decent quality, too. I never ever recommend feeding a dry kibble diet to a cat, as so so many of them have kidney issues from the lack of moisture. Being obligate carnivores, cats are designed to get much of their moisture from their food, and just don't have a strong enough thirst drive to stay reasonably hydrated on a kibble only diet. 
If raw is not an option, high quality canned food would be the best bet. EVO makes very good canned foods. EVO, Instinct, MerrickBG, some of the Merrick 5star, tiki cat, and some others are quite good quality. 
Just as easy as canned food, and comparable in price, is pre made raw for cats. rad Cat is a popular choice, but there are many labels that offer formulas acceptable for cats.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^agree with all this. I just switched my boy to a wet diet. It has been tough because he is picky and does not like pâté. His two favorites are the sliced Earthborn Holistic Chicken and TOTW chunks in gravy. Someday I might try raw with him but his pickiness over the wet foods makes me hesitant.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! 

Now, should she be alternating the foods? And if so how much? A different brand and formula a day? And are there any supplments that should be added to the wet food? Any vitamins? Would sardines be a good health benifit? If so, how often and how much should be fed. What about tuna?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

newlndnfire said:


> Thanks so much guys!
> 
> Now, should she be alternating the foods? And if so how much? A different brand and formula a day? And are there any supplments that should be added to the wet food? Any vitamins? Would sardines be a good health benifit? If so, how often and how much should be fed. What about tuna?


There's no need to supplement. Canned fish every now and then is OK, but really watch the sodium content. 
Alternating the food is a fine idea, a lot of people that feed an all canned diet will buy several cases and give a different kind every day. My kibble fed cat gets a different kind every 5lb bag. Variety is always a positive.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

newlndnfire said:


> My friend will be getting a cat soon (she is rescuing one) and has asked me to help her find good food for her cat. I was wondering what brands you would recommend I also have some other questions. Should you alternate different foods? I know people frequently do that with dogs but I'm not sure about cats. Should you feed dry food, wet food, or a combination of both? I have read that there are too many carbs in dry food and you should feed wet food instead. If she feeds just dry, should she add water or anything to it? But wouldn't that lower the amount of tarter that is scraped off the tooth? (I know not much comes off anyway but still.) Also regarding teeth, shes not willing to do raw so would brushing the cats teeth everyday work? I have also heard of something called plak buster (something like that), would that help if it was sprayed on her teeth?


Yea for kitty homes. 
I would feed only a canned diet, no kibble. My vet told me that a cheap canned food is better then a high quality grain free kibble. All my cats were canned only prior to going raw. Since she doesn't want to do raw let her know that tossing some raw meat kittys way is also fine. I do not brush my cats teeth. Never have even before learning about foods. But it would be something to get the cat used to. Kibble adds tarter becuase of the starch and grains and the fact it's kibble. Canned food isn't chewed as much, is slippery and is higher meat and moisture contaent so could actually leave teeth cleaner. I wouldn't fall for the gimick sales stuff. It's tempting but try not to remember, it's all about marketing. I do not addd water to dry foodd becuase of the possible grain toxin and the fact it just makes the kibble ick. And yes to rotation. Also try to stay away fromt he gravey canned foods. those are the ones that had the massive recall before. 



This si a great link
Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------

